# Which Motobecane bike is similar to the Specialized Dolce?



## sratican (Apr 22, 2010)

I am trying to get my girlfriend to ride with me, and she thought the Specialized Dolce was awesome. But, she doesn't want to drop the $850 that the LBS is asking. Is there a BD bike that has similar geo/components?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## MLCrisis (Oct 15, 2002)

Depending on the size for geometry comparisons, it seems to me that the most comparable BD offerings to the Base Dolce model would be the Schwinn LeTour Sport or the Gravity Liberty 2.


----------



## sratican (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh sorry, the 51 fits her PERFECTLY. So we are trying to find something under $600 that is similar. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## sratican (Apr 22, 2010)

And yes, the base model. Just something to not slow us down too bad during those after work/weekend rides at about 13 mph to 15 mph.


----------



## MLCrisis (Oct 15, 2002)

Looks like the Schwinn is sold out in the comparable size right now...the Gravity size XS is sized and equipped very similar to the Dolce size 51...


----------

